#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Secret Societies >  >  >  Neo-Templars

## Drak

Anyone with a loyalty to The Temple may join. I train everyone with my ancient knowledge of occult. The Templars of old were great men and I am proud to have fought under them.

----------


## Strangef8

I stand corrected in regards to the give the guy a chance post.

----------


## Darius

*hands Emma a beating Stick and Frater from EM* If one doesn't work, use the other  :Smile: . Btw Drak, this is a LHP forum. I doubt you would find anyone who would claim to be a templar or Neo-templar here. I suggest you try elsewhere. Oh, and don't make Emma mad, we don't like that. Friendly warning there.

----------

